# xfactor star told to lose weight....



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

......good!
that sami girl from xfactor has been told to lose weight, and she and louis refused because it makes her more real and likable,...she said shes a size 20 and living on curries and curly wurlys...ermmm......does anyone else think that she SHOULD lose weight? its like they are encourging the obesity trend!
Sami's refusing to shed the pounds - News | MSN TV UK


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_i think its her body and its up to her, if shes happy being larger then so be it, there are plenty of larger singers out there, not every one is a stick insect., _


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

No she shouldn't be made to I'm over her weight and and if anyone told me to loose weight I'd tell em to take a hike


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2011)

i think its up to her, and if she feels she wants to do it for her health she will, but to do it for a competition thats wrong.... its her body her mind... its up to her what she does with it
adele isnt a size zero


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2011)

colliemerles said:


> _i think its her body and its up to her, if shes happy being larger then so be it, there are plenty of larger singers out there, not every one is a stick insect., _


is anyone truly happy being that size though?maybe they are..not sure.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

She obviously eats to much of the wrong things, it isnt healthy but its nobodys business but hers, I hated being judged for being fat when I was big but you really cant loose weight till youre mentally ready so ordering her to loose weight is just plain wrong.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> ......good!
> that sami girl from xfactor has been told to lose weight, and she and louis refused because it makes her more real and likable,...she said shes a size 20 and living on curries and curly wurlys...ermmm......does anyone else think that she SHOULD lose weight? its like they are encourging the obesity trend!
> Sami's refusing to shed the pounds - *News | MSN TV UK


Not saying you are, but what would you do if someone told you to gain weight because you are encouraging the anorexia trend?


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

I love my size , its shallow minded ppl who judge you on your size , if I or anyone are happy then why should they change just


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

i would rather see someone who is overweight than a made size zero singing, its the voice that counts not what they look like


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

albert 1970 said:


> is anyone truly happy being that size though?maybe they are..not sure.


maybe shes happy maybe shes not, but it up to her, its her body, she shouldnt be told to lose it,


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2011)

smudge2009 said:


> i would rather see someone who is overweight than a made size zero singing, its the voice that counts not what they look like


i know what your saying,but human nature says we like and prefer looking at things that are easy on the eye!.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

albert 1970 said:


> i know what your saying,but human nature says we like and prefer looking at things that are easy on the eye!.


i have no problem at all looking at her thats the point


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

She shouldn't be made to lose weight NO! BUT! I would say it would be in her best interests to lose weight from the health factor alone! BUT! maybe she is entirely happy with her body - if so they why should she?


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2011)

smudge2009 said:


> i have no problem at all looking at her thats the point


my point beng,rightly or wrongly,she would be more appealing slimmer!


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

My husband finds me beautifull i find my self beautifull i may not be a stick insect but i am 6ft1 over 20 stone and im not embarrsessed of my body to be honest i have more confidence now then i did when i was a size 10


----------



## WelshOneEmma (Apr 11, 2009)

albert 1970 said:


> i know what your saying,but human nature says we like and prefer looking at things that are easy on the eye!.


But we all like different things, and i really don't like seeing overly skinny people. I could probably do with toning up, but not that bothered so i won't. If she is happy in herself being that size so be it.

I personally wouldn't want to be that size (i am a 10/12) but I wouldn't want to be any skinnier either. I think we just see too ends of the extreme and one is vilified whilst the other seems to be encouraged. Both are unhealthy.

But if she is to lose weight, it should be because she wants to.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

albert 1970 said:


> my point beng,rightly or wrongly,she would be more appealing slimmer!


she would yes I agree! BUT - it ain't a beauty paegent t;is a singing contest! and losing weight is hardly going to alter her voice!


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

albert 1970 said:


> i know what your saying,but human nature says we like and prefer looking at things that are easy on the eye!.


Some men prefer big girls Albert.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2011)

DT said:


> she would yes I agree! BUT - it ain't a beauty paegent t;is a singing contest! and losing weight is hardly going to alter her voice!


true,but its also a popularity contest...


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2011)

Lavenderb said:


> Some men prefer big girls Albert.


very true...


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> ......good!
> that sami girl from xfactor has been told to lose weight, and she and louis refused because it makes her more real and likable,...she said shes a size 20 and living on curries and curly wurlys...ermmm......does anyone else think that she SHOULD lose weight? its like they are encourging the obesity trend!
> Sami's refusing to shed the pounds - *News | MSN TV UK


Not my place to judge how others live their lives, and how shallow of people to think that she should! Shameful, really shameful.

It's what is on the inside that counts, and maybe she should dump the people that are telling her image is everything and find her own way, if she has talent that will shine through no matter her size. And people should do what they can to support her

I bet artists like Adele and Ceelo Green would be appalled at this so called image! I love Ceelo Green, his size makes him who he is, and he has a voice to die for! And Adele is just gorgeous, she epitomises what a woman should be for me! It's not size that makes a person sexy, it's how comfortable they are in themselves and how confidently they express themselves.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

it really dont matter what u look like, my god im not going to name artists names but they all come in different sizes, some skinny /slim , average, overweight who cares to be honest , i can name skinny ones who are so damn ugly yet would i drop them for that no ... its the talent inside that counts and some famous and non famous people need to remember that , its also how they come across themselves


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2011)

loosing weight wont do her any harm...health wise,and looks wise...win win situation id say!


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

albert 1970 said:


> loosing weight wont do her any harm...health wise,and looks wise...win win situation id say!


no it wont do her any halm, but its up to her to do that, not for people to tell her to , it certainly wouldnt stop me buying her music when its released


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

AM so glad I dont watch X-Factor, lol!! 

Havent a clue who you are all talking about, but, I wouldnt like to be told I had to lose weight, some of the previous posts are very valid, singers come in all shapes and sizes but its the voice we listen to, after all


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

Lavenderb said:


> Not saying you are, but what would you do if someone told you to gain weight because you are encouraging the anorexia trend?


You echoed my thoughts completely.

She's a REAL very eloquent young woman with a warn vibrant personality who can actually sing - she's also far more the 'norm' than the size zero models which have been rammed down our throat for years and have made young girls die / risk and ruin their lives as a result 

Karen Carpenter had the piss taken her out of her because she was 'chubby' - *she died at 32 years of age because of the stress anorexia placed on her body.*

KC is just ONE of a number of stars who also died before their time as a result of anorexia because of an overzealous media and ignorant people supporting outrageous comments such as this.

NO-ONE has to vote for her if they don't like her, that's their prerogative - and as an 'older' person who enjoys a lot of today's current music - I can honestly say a lot of these stars both now and in the past I've been quite happy to listen to so long as I can't see them - and for the majority, it's got absolutely nothing to do with their weight.

==============================

I find it really saddening that people feel that her appearance and how she lives her life is anyone's business but her own and the main reason why I would never want to be thrusted into the limelight in any shape or form - because it's HER business and no-one elses 

Rant Over


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> AM so glad I dont watch X-Factor, lol!!
> 
> Havent a clue who you are all talking about, but, I wouldnt like to be told I had to lose weight, some of the previous posts are very valid, singers come in all shapes and sizes but its the voice we listen to, after all


your right mrs c,but this is about getting people to vote for you,so every little edge can help...right or wrong...people like looking at good looking people.you need people to pick up the phone for you.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2011)

It is wrong that people cannot be famous, or be a popstar, or a celebrity because in the "Medias Eyes" they do not look like one!! 

Jade had an amazing voice and they did not put her through and i believe that was because of the way she looked. 

It is soo very WRONG!! :mad2:


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

albert 1970 said:


> your right mrs c,but this is about getting people to vote for you,so every little edge can help...right or wrong...people like looking at good looking people.you need people to pick up the phone for you.


I would hazard a guess there are more overweight people in the UK then people at the 'correct' weight or underweight  so therefore they have a huge share of the vote.

I am not influenced one iota by the media and would vote on voice alone, size and shape has nowt to do with it in my eyes. Another reason why I dont watch this show much - the oh so fickle public following the media can make or break a person with one line of 'clever' writing in a red-top.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> I would hazard a guess there are more overweight people in the UK then people at the 'correct' weight or underweight  so therefore they have a huge share of the vote.
> 
> I am not influenced one iota by the media and would vote on voice alone, size and shape has nowt to do with it in my eyes. Another reason why I dont watch this show much - the oh so fickle public following the media can make or break a person with one line of 'clever' writing in a red-top.


im no expert on the x factor lol,but from what i can remember most of the winners are slim good looking people,i can only think of 1 large woman winning.


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

albert 1970 said:


> im no expert on the x factor lol,but from what i can remember most of the winners are slim good looking people,i can only think of 1 large woman winning.


Erm, perhaps thats because most of the entrants are slim already, lol! If more 'fat' peole made it through to the live shows, perhaps we'd see an uptake in 'fat' winners. Statistics, Bertie, statistics, lol!!


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

albert 1970 said:


> im no expert on the x factor lol,but from what i can remember most of the winners are slim good looking people,i can only think of 1 large woman winning.


the thing with x factor is.. its a fix so really it dont matter if u are slim fat or whatever


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Precisely my opinion too!!

Now thatso nly my opinion - so no cheeky, sarky, nasty remarks pleeez, lol!


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> Erm, perhaps thats because most of the entrants are slim already, lol! If more 'fat' peole made it through to the live shows, perhaps we'd see an uptake in 'fat' winners. Statistics, Bertie, statistics, lol!!


now mrs c,thats naughty....id like to see the stats that supports your arguement.....perhaps a set of scales for all entrants


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> Precisely my opinion too!!
> 
> Now thatso nly my opinion - so no cheeky, sarky, nasty remarks pleeez, lol!


you tell em mrs c!


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

albert 1970 said:


> now mrs c,thats naughty....id like to see the stats that supports your arguement.....perhaps a set of scales for all entrants


Just use google to look at all the previous contestants on the live shows, soon find out howm any are skinny and how many are fat 

And I am not doing it, have better things to do with my time, lol! Like loitering on here, pmsl!


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

As X factor is related to talent what does it matter if the contestant is overweight?

I can think of many overweight and very successful singers and the only one to my knowledge who was ever asked to lose weight was Pavarotti.

This was a request made by his wife as a condition to having his child.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I dunno who she is, I don't watch telly, but I can't see why if she's got the voice, & the confidence & that certain 'whatever' that true entertainers have, she should lose out on account of her weight, although I personally do think her diet sounds appalling!


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

this is her

Samantha Brookes X Factor 2011 one moment in time sep10th - YouTube


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> this is her
> 
> Samantha Brookes X Factor 2011 one moment in time sep10th - YouTube


Wow, she has a beautiful voice


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Not had chance to read all the replys as im posting and running today but i think should be encouraged to be healthy as it must be demanding doing concerts ect but to tell her to "lose weight" is the wrong message entirely to be sending out.


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

smudge2009 said:


> this is her
> 
> Samantha Brookes X Factor 2011 one moment in time sep10th - YouTube


Well on the strength of watching that clip - first I have seen and heard of her, firstly, she looks a tall lady so carries her weight well, secondly, she sang that song so well, and I think has the potential to do well, regardless of how far she goes on this show.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> Wow, she has a beautiful voice


yep aint she just , shes one of my fave x


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

I think Sammi is beautiful just the way she is. Happiness comes from within.

I read that she and her girlfriend are really happy together and that they plan to adopt a child at some point in the future.

I'm really happy for her. Can't wait to watch tonight with my dog curled up on my lap keeping me warm while I sing along to all the tunes. Love X-factor!


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2011)

classixuk said:


> I think Sammi is beautiful just the way she is. Happiness comes from within.
> 
> I read that she and her girlfriend are really happy together and that they plan to adopt a child at some point in the future.
> 
> I'm really happy for her. Can't wait to watch tonight with my dog curled up on my lap keeping me warm while I sing along to all the tunes. Love X-factor!


Oh and me Chris, i will be there watching it and singing!! 

X Factor ROCKS!!! :thumbup:


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> Well on the strength of watching that clip - first I have seen and heard of her, firstly, she looks a tall lady so carries her weight well, secondly, she sang that song so well, and I think has the potential to do well, regardless of how far she goes on this show.[/QUOTEd]
> 
> And Ain't susan Boyle the living proof of that!
> She may not have won that show! But by god I bet she's made more money from appearing in it then most!
> ...


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

I have been fat and also slim I know I prefer to stay slim and I do think anyone who is morbidly obese and says they are really happy are lying. Just an opinion of someone whose been in both positions awaiting backlash.....


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Superash said:


> I have been fat and also slim I know I prefer to stay slim and I do think anyone who is morbidly obese and says they are really happy are lying. Just an opinion of someone whose been in both positions awaiting backlash.....


i dont think its the case of that , its the case of been told u have to do it thats the prob , well done to you for losing the weight, i take it you are down to the size u want to be ?


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2011)

seriously it shocks me that us as the human race wiull judge a singing contest by looks alone.... the clue is in the contest title..
i understand skinny women may be appealing to some men, just as curvy women are more appealing to others..
the same goes for men
some hate the skinny look, some love the rugby look, and some love the cuddly look... would you vote for a skinny good looking women if she was cr a p at singing??/ no you wouldnt
sooo if she wants to loose weight for her then great news
if she doesnt then great news for her
myself bieng in that industry im afraid to say weight will hold her back unless she has an outstanding voice, and to be fair she aint that special, yes shes great but shes not unique.... and there lies the problem, if she was unique such as adele or alison moyet9when she was bigger) she wouldnt even have to worry about her weight... as it is her voice is amazing, but its as amazing as many other singers out there
just my opinion x


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Superash said:


> I have been fat and also slim I know I prefer to stay slim and I do think *anyone who is morbidly obese and says they are really happy are lying*. Just an opinion of someone whose been in both positions awaiting backlash.....


Perhaps some are though, what makes one person happy doesn't necessarily apply to everyone


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

Zaros said:


> As X factor is related to talent what does it matter if the contestant is overweight?
> 
> I can think of many overweight and very successful singers and the only one to my knowledge who was ever asked to lose weight was Pavarotti.
> 
> This was a request made by his wife as a condition to having his child.


They may not have been asked to lose weight, but if you look back through history, there are people in the public eye, singers and others who have had fun poked at them in the media, not that different to the type of thing that provoked the initiation of this thread - and some of these people have DIED - died young and before their time, robbing their familiies of loved ones and in a number of instances, the wider audience of very talented people.

I am frankly quite appalled that anyone on this site can support and agree with such behvaiours that, if this bright vibrant talented woman isn't strong enough to rise above it, could potentially become another victim, and please don't say it can't happen, because history has proved time and again that it can and does.

When as a society are we going to accept people for what they are and not as they appear - I really thought times had changed, and for some they have, but perhaps naively on my part - I realise they haven't changed as much as I thought.

Sadly media perception, coupled with support for it such as that seen here from some people has, historically been ultimately responsible for the initiation of life choices that have quickly offered no point of return, if it does so again, I hope those that support it have consciences that will be at least pricked a little - sadly however I do doubt it 

Susan Boyle and many other live finalists from both shows have gone on to great success in their chosen field. Susan Boyle in particular very nearly went over the edge with it all and was very fortunate that she had superb support behind her that helped her to overcome it - she probably had no concept of what lay in store for her the day she walked onto that stage 

Just let people be what they are and judge them on what they do, not on how they look - it's shallow and selfish - no-one knows what is around their next corner in life - when the hell are we going to live and let live?

Having lost 3 of my partners friends in the last fortnight - all under the age of 56, plus a family relative who although elderly was super fit prior to her death - it really brings it home to you what IS important in life


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

I agree with swarthys post above and might add that far too many youngsters on x-factor etc simply want to be famous for the sake of being famous, a celebrity for the sake of being a celebrity and I blame the media for this, and in part, the fickle public who choose to believe what the gutter press write in these gutter publications.


----------



## Priscilla (Oct 6, 2011)

Two over weight xfactor winners Rick Waller and Michelle McManus............. Case in point neither were a singing success, even though they won.
Sex sells, there is no getting away from that fact.
But then Susan Boyle has had a fantastic singing career, but "uglies" having success is a long shot.
It's the world we live in.
Slimmer is more attractive because it is HEALTHY, over weight implies ILLNESS AND UNHEALTHY. It's all about primal mating insticts, survival of the fittest.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Priscilla said:


> Two over weight xfactor winners Rick Waller and Michelle McManus............. Case in point neither were a singing success, even though they won.
> Sex sells, there is no getting away from that fact.
> But then Susan Boyle has had a fantastic singing career, *but "uglies" having success is a long shot.*
> It's the world we live in.
> Slimmer is more attractive because it is HEALTHY, over weight implies ILLNESS AND UNHEALTHY. It's all about primal mating insticts, survival of the fittest.


And its the gutter media who tell the easily led who can't think for themselves what is considered attractive.


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

I dont think it has todo with weight at to whether the winners of X-factor are a success or not, there has been 7 previous series (I think?) and how many of the winners have gone on to have fabulous careers full stop??? Who can name all 7 winners off the top of their head?? 

Its all a load of marketing b0ll0cks designed to make Simon Cowell and Co pots of money at the expense of the unsuspecting public who get drawn in year after year :mad2:


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

Priscilla said:


> Two over weight xfactor winners Rick Waller and Michelle McManus............. Case in point neither were a singing success, even though they won.
> Sex sells, there is no getting away from that fact.
> But then Susan Boyle has had a fantastic singing career, but "uglies" having success is a long shot.
> It's the world we live in.
> Slimmer is more attractive because it is HEALTHY, over weight implies ILLNESS AND UNHEALTHY. It's all about primal mating insticts, survival of the fittest.


So all that makes it OK to poke fun at people in the media and wreck lives does it?

I don't call that accepting of the world we live in - I call it downright sad and would go even as far as to say disgusting 

There are MANY successful actors, singers and other famous people who are not visually appealing - but they've made it in spite of that - because they are stronger than the media and the other 'judges' out there who should maybe take a closer look at their own lives - and what WILL happen - I can almost guarantee it - is that the media keep pushing - this individual will win the X-factor because thankfully the public like to bat for the underdog -

Even without knowing Sammie - she comes across as someone who wouldn't want to win it for those reasons - but because people like her as a singer and she can hopefully have a worthwhile career giving pleasure to others from her talent.

If you look back over the last 10 + years these shows have been going, with the exception of 1 or 2, it is the last 4/5 contestants who have enjoyed considerably greater success than those that have won it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> And its the gutter media who tell the easily led who can't think for themselves what is considered attractive.


thats not true though is it,we all know naturally what we find attractive..no one can tell you what to fancy,it may not be nice,but thats life!

i ask one question,is there any size 20 woman,that wouldnt be a sixze 10/12,with a click of their fingers if they could.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2011)

Priscilla said:


> Two over weight xfactor winners Rick Waller and Michelle McManus............. Case in point neither were a singing success, even though they won.
> Sex sells, there is no getting away from that fact.
> But then Susan Boyle has had a fantastic singing career, but "uglies" having success is a long shot.
> It's the world we live in.
> Slimmer is more attractive because it is HEALTHY, over weight implies ILLNESS AND UNHEALTHY. It's all about primal mating insticts, survival of the fittest.


Sorry can i just clarify that you just said "fat people" are "uglies??? :


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

I blinking well wouldnt , im over a size 20 and im happy


----------



## Priscilla (Oct 6, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> And its the gutter media who tell the easily led who can't think for themselves what is considered attractive.


Tell cavemen that  there wasn't media around then  When they picked a mate, it was about who looked HEALTHY and fertile. Healthy was considered neither skinny or fat (both usually have fertility problems), it was a normal weight. As I said before it is all about survival of the fittest, its natural instincts to gravitate towards healthy as attractive. The same is true in the animal kingdom.


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

albert 1970 said:


> thats not true though is it,we all know naturally what we find attractive..no one can tell you what to fancy,it may not be nice,but thats life!
> 
> i ask one question,is there any size 20 woman,that wouldnt be a sixze 10/12,with a click of their fingers if they could.


Ooh, now, you see, you are off again Bertie!! Treading into dangerous territory - women and weight never makes for a sensible debate - it will turn heated in seconds!!! :nono::nono:

I ahve been anything from a size 8 up to an 18 after having my beautiful daughters. Have been a 10 for a number of years now, but in the last 12 months have put some weight on and my OH still loves me very much and actually prefers me the way I am ATM. Onl y reason I wanna lose weight now is coz I cant fit into most of me clothes and I think I look terrible running round the ring at dog shows, lol!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Who gives a shitt if she is fat, they have no right to tell her to lose weight for a singing show its not the body that makes her talented and its shallow as **** to think for tv you have to look great or gtfo, for a model show etc whatever but for singing, get real.


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

As for the caveman comment - I think evidence shows that a huge majority of the population were NOT overweight - there simply wasnt the sugar and transfatty acid foods around then


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

i dont think anyone should be asked to lose weight for tv it should defo be there choise i persantly think some show just have it the wrong way instead of moaning about weight they should be looking at there talent and picking good role modles for the younger people that will be buying there cd


----------



## Priscilla (Oct 6, 2011)

KathrynH said:


> Sorry can i just clarify that you just said "fat people" are "uglies??? :


No I didn't  I said poor Susan is considered an "ugly" she is not very overweight. I fail to see your point?

I never used the word fat 

Maybe my primal instincts input, is to high brow for some of you to understand?


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> Ooh, now, you see, you are off again Bertie!! Treading into dangerous territory - women and weight never makes for a sensible debate - it will turn heated in seconds!!! :nono::nono:
> 
> I ahve been anything from a size 8 up to an 18 after having my beautiful daughters. Have been a 10 for a number of years now, but in the last 12 months have put some weight on and my OH still loves me very much and actually prefers me the way I am ATM. Onl y reason I wanna lose weight now is coz I cant fit into most of me clothes and I think I look terrible running round the ring at dog shows, lol!


mrs c,im not sayig i agree with it all,im just saying how it is...i would never insult someone cos of weight,im far from perfect myself...just saying....

the reverse of whati asked earlier is this,how many size 10/12.would say i wish i was a size 20 etc,


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Priscilla said:


> No I didn't  I said poor Susan is considered an "ugly" she is not very overweight. I fail to see your point?
> 
> I never used the word fat
> 
> Maybe my primal instincts input, is to high brow for some of you to understand?


Why is Susan a 'poor Susan' at all???????


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

I didn't lose the weight on purpose even after years of unsuccessful dieting. I developed diabetes through being overweight in my late twenties then after that I just lost the weight probably through change of eatin habits i was 13and a half stone and am now 9.7


----------



## Priscilla (Oct 6, 2011)

albert 1970 said:


> thats not true though is it,we all know naturally what we find attractive..no one can tell you what to fancy,it may not be nice,but thats life!
> 
> i ask one question,is there any size 20 woman,that wouldnt be a sixze 10/12,with a click of their fingers if they could.


Totally true! But they won't admit it


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

albert 1970 said:


> mrs c,im not sayig i agree with it all,im just saying how it is...i would never insult someone cos of weight,im far from perfect myself...just saying....
> 
> the reverse of whati asked earlier is this,how many size 10/12.would say i wish i was a size 20 etc,


Well plenty blokes would say that, lol, ther is a huge group of men known as 'feeders'.................... but thats a whole other thread, lol!!


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Priscilla said:


> Totally true! But they won't admit it


Are you assumaing to know the thoughts of every woman who is a size 20 in the world??

Pray tell me how you know - I love to have the same powers!


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2011)

hate all you like but im in the business ish i kinda know what goes on
the only way a bigger woman will make it in this industry is if they have a unique voice, im afraid the lady in question does not, she is amazing but is nothing out the ordinary 
and that is the business weather we agree or not

men on the other hand can be as big as they like and still get through
go figure


----------



## Priscilla (Oct 6, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> Why is Susan a 'poor Susan' at all???????


Because of the media ridicule she gets about her looks


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

not everyone get down to a size 10/12 anyway due to their build :mad2:


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2011)

axl said:


> hate all you like but im in the business ish i kinda know what goes on
> the only way a bigger woman will make it in this industry is if they have a unique voice, im afraid the lady in question does not, she is amazing but is nothing out the ordinary
> and that is the business weather we agree or not
> 
> ...


this is my point....people might not like it but its a fact!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Priscilla said:


> Totally true! But they won't admit it


lol of course its true, who doesnt wanna be healthy ? Or am I misreading you, are you actually insinuating that you are better then them cos you dont have to lose any weight ? yup that makes you a way better person for sure


----------



## Priscilla (Oct 6, 2011)

axl said:


> hate all you like but im in the business ish i kinda know what goes on
> the only way a bigger woman will make it in this industry is if they have a unique voice, im afraid the lady in question does not, she is amazing but is nothing out the ordinary
> and that is the business weather we agree or not
> 
> ...


I really loved Terry, and he didn't get through


----------



## Priscilla (Oct 6, 2011)

Waterlily said:


> lol of course its true, who doesnt wanna be healthy ? Or am I misreading you, are you actually insinuating that you are better then them cos you dont have to lose any weight ? yup that makes you a way better person for sure


Eh? I didn't mention my weight at all. What I did mention was natures survival of the fittest. You guys are hard work :mad2:


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2011)

Priscilla said:


> No I didn't  I said poor Susan is considered an "ugly" she is not very overweight. I fail to see your point?
> 
> I never used the word fat
> 
> Maybe my primal instincts input, is to high brow for some of you to understand?


That is what i was checking with you that i had not read it wrong what you put, don't need to get shirty with me though hey???


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2011)

the pop industry is fickle,and overcrowded,you need to stand out,its also all about money,selling posters callenders etc,not many want a 20 stone woman on their wall!!!sorry,thats just life!


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

I couldnt be more happier if i tried i have an amazing husband and friends who dont judge me for what i look like , but for who i am i would even stand naked in front of 100s and shout at top of my voice im fat and i love me 

Anyone who dont like me coz im fat aint worth my time or effort


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2011)

albert 1970 said:


> the pop industry is fickle,and overcrowded,you need to stand out,its also all about money,selling posters callenders etc,not many want a 20 stone woman on their wall!!!sorry,thats just life!


Yes it may well be the way of life!! But that does not make it right at all. :mad2:


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2011)

ok listen heres an example for you i went through the x factor auditions and even got through tyo when they pick you for boot camp... but i do believe even to this day the reason i did not go further was cause of my weight
i was a lot bigger then yes i was happy... im still no stick insect now, and i doubt i ever will be, im me and thats it ....
but i still believe it hindered me where i couldnt go any further
now my passion for singing was so much that yes i did loose weight and continue to do so to have a chance at anything and im way too old now anyways :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2011)

KathrynH said:


> Yes it may well be the way of life!! But that does not make it right at all. :mad2:


ive never said it was right,but the point of the thread is should she lose weight.....answer is.....yes cos shel have more chance of winning!:mad2:


----------



## Priscilla (Oct 6, 2011)

KathrynH said:


> That is what i was checking with you that i had not read it wrong what you put, don't need to get shirty with me though hey???


You got shirty with me first  But I am glad I cleared that up for you!


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2011)

axl said:


> ok listen heres an example for you i went through the x factor auditions and even got through tyo when they pick you for boot camp... but i do believe even to this day the reason i did not go further was cause of my weight
> i was a lot bigger then yes i was happy... im still no stick insect now, and i doubt i ever will be, im me and thats it ....
> but i still believe it hindered me where i couldnt go any further
> now my passion for singing was so much that yes i did loose weight and continue to do so to have a chance at anything and im way too old now anyways :lol:


for the record...your gorgeous x


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2011)

albert 1970 said:


> ive never said it was right,but the point of the thread is should she lose weight.....answer is.....yes cos shel have more chance of winning!:mad2:


But it isn't a "how big are you competition? It is a singing competition, her looks and weight should have nothing to do with it in my opinion.

It is just sad that society has gone the way it is these days don't you agree?


----------



## Priscilla (Oct 6, 2011)

albert 1970 said:


> ive never said it was right,but the point of the thread is should she lose weight.....answer is.....yes cos shel have more chance of winning!:mad2:


Albert, did nobody tell you "It ain't over till the fat lady sings" :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2011)

Priscilla said:


> You got shirty with me first  But I am glad I cleared that up for you!


Sorry? How did i get shirty? I asked you a question about what you said?


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2011)

KathrynH said:


> But it isn't a "how big are you competition? It is a singing competition, her looks and weight should have nothing to do with it in my opinion.
> 
> It is just sad that society has gone the way it is these days don't you agree?


it shouldnt have anything to do with the looks it should all be on the voice
but society churns out a different tune
so whos to blame
the media, us, schools who?


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

LolaBoo said:


> I couldnt be more happier if i tried i have an amazing husband and friends who dont judge me for what i look like , but for who i am i would even stand naked in front of 100s and shout at top of my voice im fat and i love me
> 
> Anyone who dont like me coz im fat aint worth my time or effort


I luvs ya me Jules!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2011)

axl said:


> it shouldnt have anything to do with the looks it should all be on the voice
> but society churns out a different tune
> so whos to blame
> the media, us, schools who?


All of it i suppose hun, society is all of us in my opinion, it very sad though.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2011)

KathrynH said:


> But it isn't a "how big are you competition? It is a singing competition, her looks and weight should have nothing to do with it in my opinion.
> 
> It is just sad that society has gone the way it is these days don't you agree?


its human nature..not just now...always has been


----------



## Priscilla (Oct 6, 2011)

KathrynH said:


> But it isn't a "how big are you competition? It is a singing competition, her looks and weight should have nothing to do with it in my opinion.
> 
> It is just sad that society has gone the way it is these days don't you agree?


But Xfactor always says they are looking for the whole package, personality, looks and singing, it just isn't a singing comp. HenCE being called Xfactor, you have to have it all. Jedward proved that, it is about APPEAL (though they can't sing (well))


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2011)

Priscilla said:


> But Xfactor always says they are looking for the whole package, personality, looks and singing, it just isn't a singing comp. HenCE being called Xfactor, you have to have it all. Jedward proved that, it is about APPEAL (though they can't sing (well))


Yes i can't believe they are as popular as they are, i think the world has gone mad!!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

albert 1970 said:


> the pop industry is fickle,and overcrowded,you need to stand out,its also all about money,selling posters callenders etc,not many want a 20 stone woman on their wall!!!sorry,thats just life!


i totally agree with this.Nobody who is overweight will ever be successful no matter how talented they are.....and that is why artists like Adele are so unpopular and cant even get pub gigs, poor fatty!


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2011)

KathrynH said:


> All of it i suppose hun, society is all of us in my opinion, it very sad though.


exactly and since the 60s society has been infatuated with weight, of course i think everyone should be as healthy as they possibly be
me being a fitness instructor and all that (ok thats a lie :lol
but have you seen some cases medically over weight people can be fitter than skinny people..
anyways back to the OP thread

media will kick her and pull her and rip her to shreds just cause of the way she looks, even the toughest cookie wouldnt be able too cope,, like in siad if she was an adele or an allison moyet someone with a unique voice she could possibly make it

and for the record
i think it sucks that weight is such an issue in society we should all be who we want to be


----------



## wyntersmum (Jul 31, 2011)

if she is happy within herself then people shouldnt make her loose weight.
i have a friend and she is happy with her weight. she suffers from policistic overies so its hard for her to loose weight. she goes swimming ect and is fit but just been diagnosed with type 2 diabeties,
im overweight and i hate it i was balimic at 21 for many years and i still battle not to thow up even now, i get snide comment in the street. ive been the gym and it wont come off. im currently at the docs having bloodtest done to see why. i hate being fat. i wont go out for a meal and even my hubby has never seen me naked. (and never will) people think its so easy but unless you have lots of money for fitness trainers ect some people just cant do it. it's come to the point that i hate going out the house and im depressed all the time. im dreding when my daughter starts school shes going to be so embarreses about me and i cant blame her, i dont even know what my husband sees in me.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2011)

catz4m8z said:


> i totally agree with this.Nobody who is overweight will ever be successful no matter how talented they are.....and that is why artists like Adele are so unpopular and cant even get pub gigs, poor fatty!


your point is????dont remember adele on x factor!


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

dont you think everyone beautiful in there own way theres not a perfect person we all diffent but everyone should be liked for who they are not what size they can get down to. noone perfect but everyone is amazing just for being them and i think she would make a nice role model for young people too


----------



## Priscilla (Oct 6, 2011)

KathrynH said:


> All of it i suppose hun, society is all of us in my opinion, it very sad though.


It isn't societies fault. It is genetic imprinting, we cannot fight what our instincts want in a mate. Blame god, he wired us up!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

catz4m8z said:


> i totally agree with this.Nobody who is overweight will ever be successful no matter how talented they are.....and that is why artists like Adele are so unpopular and cant even get pub gigs, poor fatty!


LOL so true and ya had me going a sec then, was about to post a lil emm differently


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2011)

why do people think this is a new thing...its not its nature.....i bet even the cavemen liked pulling a skinny sort into their caves lol!


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2011)

People this is about the industry
NOT what we personally think


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2011)

albert 1970 said:


> why do people think this is a new thing...its not its nature.....i bet even the cavemen liked pulling a skinny sort into their caves lol!


Well skinny isnt what most women are some are yes, myself im happy as i am


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

albert 1970 said:


> thats not true though is it,*we all know naturally what we find attractive*..no one can tell you what to fancy,it may not be nice,but thats life!
> 
> i ask one question,is there any size 20 woman,that wouldnt be a sixze 10/12,with a click of their fingers if they could.


And all of us are attracted to different things, looks are just a small facet of what we ultimately choose in a mate. One of the things I look for in a mate is their smell (& I'm not talking Paco Rabanne, its something more primal than that, which I don't think I can explain)



Priscilla said:


> Tell cavemen that  there wasn't media around then  When they picked a mate, it was about who looked HEALTHY and fertile. Healthy was considered neither skinny or fat (both usually have fertility problems), it was a normal weight. As I said before it is all about survival of the fittest, its natural instincts to gravitate towards healthy as attractive. The same is true in the animal kingdom.


Aah I take it you have an interest in anthropology, interesting subject, I'm currently touching on it as part of my course 
I was under the impression that 'curvier' women have historically been more attractive to the male of the species as they were built to carry offspring, but as this is deviating from the subject of the OP I'll leave it at that


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

Its sad that she should be judged purely on her size.

No one ever told the spice girls or JLo to eat more..Yet they look like coat hangers are/have been are clinically underweight.

Im bigger than Id like to be, illness has made that a fact of my life yet I have a big canvas of a nude photo shoot I did aged 44 and size 16 ..

The artist wanted 'normal real women' its a dove type shoot if you know what I mean, no nasty bits and B&W but Im proud to have done it..
People are brainwashed into thinking that size zero is normal ...it isnt!


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

wyntersmum said:


> if she is happy within herself then people shouldnt make her loose weight.
> i have a friend and she is happy with her weight. she suffers from policistic overies so its hard for her to loose weight. she goes swimming ect and is fit but just been diagnosed with type 2 diabeties,
> im overweight and i hate it i was balimic at 21 for many years and i still battle not to thow up even now, i get snide comment in the street. ive been the gym and it wont come off. im currently at the docs having bloodtest done to see why. i hate being fat. i wont go out for a meal and even my hubby has never seen me naked. (and never will) people think its so easy but unless you have lots of money for fitness trainers ect some people just cant do it. it's come to the point that i hate going out the house and im depressed all the time. im dreding when my daughter starts school shes going to be so embarreses about me and i cant blame her, i dont even know what my husband sees in me.


Aww hun, its a shame you have such low self-esteem. I used to be a bit like that after having kids, but my OH has restored me to a certain extent and I truly can allow myself to believe he loves me as I am.

I really do think its the media who hype all this $hite up and unfortunately the majority of the public go along with it.

Even my youngest daughter, thinks she is getting fat - :mad2: at size 8, FFS!! I have to be so careful what I say, coz I am well aware it takes only one sentence to send someone over the edge and on the way to an eating disorder :mad2:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Priscilla said:


> It isn't societies fault. It is genetic imprinting, we cannot fight what our instincts want in a mate. *Blame god, he wired us up*!


Now thats getting theological


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2011)

axl said:


> Well skinny isnt what most women are some are yes, myself im happy as i am


so you should be!:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2011)

dorrit said:


> Its sad that she should be judged purely on her size.
> 
> No one ever told the spice girls or JLo to eat more..Yet they look like coat hangers are/have been are clinically underweight.
> 
> ...


i think u will find posh and baby were told to loose some weight
as was kym marsh from whatever her group was called
and one from steps
the men are never told to beef up now are they
it is very one sided but its the industry that makes it this way

look at amy winehouse so curvy told by her producers to loose weight
look what happened there
and still they dont learn


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

albert 1970 said:


> so you should be!:thumbup:


Is you flirting????????


----------



## Priscilla (Oct 6, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> And all of us are attracted to different things, looks are just a small facet of what we ultimately choose in a mate. One of the things I look for in a mate is their smell (& I'm not talking Paco Rabanne, its something more primal than that, which I don't think I can explain)
> 
> Aah I take it you have an interest in anthropology, interesting subject, I'm currently touching on it as part of my course
> I was under the impression that 'curvier' women have historically been more attractive to the male of the species as they were built to carry offspring, but as this is deviating from the subject of the OP I'll leave it at that


You are right "curvy" is seen as more fertile, but not grossly overweight. As I said in my post neither overweight or skinny were seen as fertile by the oposite sex. My post said NORMAL weight, which is curvy but healthily slim, these women are MORE FERTILE.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

albert 1970 said:


> why do people think this is a new thing...its not its nature.....i bet even the cavemen liked pulling a skinny sort into their caves lol!


lol chemistry beats weight any day, I am happy been slim but it wouldnt be a mans weight that put me off them it would be there attitude and nature.



axl said:


> People this is about the industry
> NOT what we personally think


its about time the "Industry" listened to the voices in the real world.


----------



## wyntersmum (Jul 31, 2011)

katie200 said:


> dont you think everyone beautiful in there own way theres not a perfect person we all diffent but everyone should be liked for who they are not what size they can get down to. noone perfect but everyone is amazing just for being them and i think she would make a nice role model for young people too


i think its all down to confidence. my friend has lots and gets chatted up in the street (mind you she has massive boobs and always bumping into people and saying sorry and laughing) where as i hate myself and am very shy with people i dont know. but she has never had people shout horrible things at her in the street where as i remember even now when i was 18 i had 3 guys pull up in a van and shout out i was far rom my natural habitat and should be in the sea being the whale i was laugh and drive off i still remember that. but i still remember things shouted at me when i was younger too


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> lol chemistry beats weight any day, I am happy been slim but it wouldnt be a mans weight that put me off them it would be there attitude and nature.


I find 'chemistry' works well in getting me a mate too *cackles insanely*


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> Is you flirting????????


yep  ......


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

I think the most depressing thing is the fact that people want to go on x factor in the first place. If you want to make it as a real singer you work your way up from ssinging in pubs etc and you don't need tulisa from ndubz to put you through 

I also can't stand it when people say "I want a better life for me gran". Go out and get a job then ya numpty! Helluva lot easier than trying to make it as a singer!


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

albert 1970 said:


> yep  ......


Well at least you admit it, lol!! I just knew you was! 

I used to be the biggest flirt going in me youth, lol! Many a night I never paid for a drink and got smashed


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

At the end of the day wether she slims down to a twiglet or beefs up to planet sized proportions its all a moot point. How many people have actually become hugely successful recording artists on the basis of the x factor??
(not blimmin' many!!!) If I was her Id tell the producers where to stick it and go get myself a Mars bar!!LOL:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2011)

bearcub said:


> I think the most depressing thing is the fact that people want to go on x factor in the first place. If you want to make it as a real singer you work your way up from ssinging in pubs etc and you don't need tulisa from ndubz to put you through
> 
> I also can't stand it when people say "I want a better life for me gran". Go out and get a job then ya numpty! Helluva lot easier than trying to make it as a singer!


if only what you say is true
its im afraid who you know unless you are one of the lucky ones
i know many many singers who have been on the circuit for years and still nothing and they are way better than many who are producing right now...
fact... robbie williams had an audition with take that because of his god fathers connection,
all groups are put together by managemnet (before x factor) through auditions advertised in the stage newspaper (fact)
its just now you see it on telly before it was all done in studios and auditions
same thing im afraid


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2011)

axl said:


> if only what you say is true
> its im afraid who you know unless you are one of the lucky ones
> i know many many singers who have been on the circuit for years and still nothing and they are way better than many who are producing right now...
> fact... robbie williams had an audition with take that because of his god fathers connection,
> ...


its outrageous...my talent has been missed....a shame for the musical world!


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

come on guys, I think we're all forgetting what real success is....


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

breaking news:
wannabe manufactured pop star in looks are more important than talent shock!

She doesnt need to lose weight to be a singer no, but if she wants to be a *POP*star she is gonna have to come to terms with the fact that her voice is irrelevant. Anyone can sound on key with a healthy dose of antares autotune.

People like amy winehouse proved that you can be successful without looking typical, so long as you have bags of talent. does she have that or is she just good at singing other peoples songs? and if thats all she has to offer, why not get someone with the normal popstar image to do the exact same thing?

(i dont watch the show btw... i have lots of proper music on my pc, dunno why i would wanna force myself to listen to wannabes doing karaoke to godawfull pop songs, but to each their own)


----------



## Priscilla (Oct 6, 2011)

bearcub said:


> I think the most depressing thing is the fact that people want to go on x factor in the first place. If you want to make it as a real singer you work your way up from ssinging in pubs etc and you don't need tulisa from ndubz to put you through
> 
> I also can't stand it when people say "I want a better life for me gran". Go out and get a job then ya numpty! Helluva lot easier than trying to make it as a singer!


Great post! I bet Adele wouldn't have been caught dead on Xfactor. She has too much class and talent! 

And yes, I hate the woe me type people who try and gain public sympathy to gain votes and win


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2011)

porps said:


> breaking news:
> wannabe manufactured pop star in looks are more important than talent shock!
> 
> She doesnt need to lose weight to be a singer no, but if she wants to be a *POP*star she is gonna have to come to terms with the fact that her voice is irrelevant. Anyone can sound on key with a healthy dose of antares autotune.
> ...


amy winehouse was told to loose weight by her producers and management

and look where she ended up
but to be fair
her voice was unique and only the unique will make it


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2011)

Priscilla said:


> Great post! I bet Adele wouldn't have been caught dead on Xfactor. She has too much class and talent!
> 
> And yes, I hate the woe me type people who try and gain public sympathy to gain votes and win


adele auditioned 6 years ago


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

I dont watch the show either i did once apon a time untill i realised its all a load of tosh


----------



## Priscilla (Oct 6, 2011)

axl said:


> adele auditioned 6 years ago


Really??????  Wasn't Xfactor then. Was it Pop idol? They put through Michelle MacManus but not Adele????? :lol:


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

wyntersmum said:


> i think its all down to confidence. my friend has lots and gets chatted up in the street (mind you she has massive boobs and always bumping into people and saying sorry and laughing) where as i hate myself and am very shy with people i dont know. but she has never had people shout horrible things at her in the street where as i remember even now when i was 18 i had 3 guys pull up in a van and shout out i was far rom my natural habitat and should be in the sea being the whale i was laugh and drive off i still remember that. but i still remember things shouted at me when i was younger too


yeah my sister are the same just look a guy way and they fall over them self to say hi to her but she has a lot of self belive and has always been told she amazing by her family and me as there oldest sister alway told them it dont matter what people think you have to love your self it helf sorta when my lil sister went though a eating disorder when she was young now there no stopping them both

however i understand where your coming from people a bloody horrable sometimes i been in my life constanty reminded about my weight to the point i couldnt eat sometimes and not alway verry comfont either but i still think everyone is beautiful and should love them selfs and respect the fact eveyone diffent and that what make them special and unque


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

axl said:


> adele auditioned 6 years ago


now if thats true it just goes to show that the judges and producers wouldnt know real talent if it bludgeoned them over the head!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2011)

Priscilla said:


> Really??????  Wasn't Xfactor then. Was it Pop idol? They put through Michelle MacManus but not Adele????? :lol:


i know go figure :lol:
she applied for the very first x factor


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2011)

catz4m8z said:


> now if thats true it just goes to show that the judges and producers wouldnt know real talent if it bludgeoned them over the head!!!


she was too fat


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

X factor started in 2004 

I do love wiki


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

axl said:


> amy winehouse was told to loose weight by her producers and management
> 
> and look where she ended up
> but to be fair
> her voice was unique and only the unique will make it


Wouldnt suprise me that she was told to lose weight.. (btw i dont think where she ended up has anything to do with this)

Unfortunately it isnt only unique that makes it. only unique will make it on their own terms, but the majority of people who make it are those that tow the line, those who look and sound like every other manufactured popstar and play the industry puppet to a tee. The opposite to unique.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2011)

porps said:


> Wouldnt suprise me that she was told to lose weight.. (btw i dont think where she ended up has anything to do with this)
> 
> Unfortunately it isnt only unique that makes it. only unique will make it on their own terms, but the majority of people who make it are those that tow the line, those who look and sound like every other manufactured popstar and play the industry puppet to a tee. The opposite to unique.


ohhh yes i agree completely
i mean in this competition only the unique or good looking will go through
or the cute young ones as they get votes


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

axl said:


> if only what you say is true
> its im afraid who you know unless you are one of the lucky ones
> i know many many singers who have been on the circuit for years and still nothing and they are way better than many who are producing right now...
> fact... robbie williams had an audition with take that because of his god fathers connection,
> ...


No I know what you mean, but what I meant was the fact that people want to be a celebrity alongside being a singer. They're not willing to work at it and it would prove a lot more if they *did * start at the bottom and work their way up.

As a singer myself I am happy to just do it as a hobby and would never have wanted to take it further than that.


----------



## Priscilla (Oct 6, 2011)

axl said:


> i know go figure :lol:
> she applied for the very first x factor


Did she make it onto telly? Did you? Can I youtube her audition? I would love a nosy!


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2011)

bearcub said:


> No I know what you mean, but what I meant was the fact that people want to be a celebrity alongside being a singer. They're not willing to work at it and it would prove a lot more if they *did * start at the bottom and work their way up.
> 
> As a singer myself I am happy to just do it as a hobby and would never have wanted to take it further than that.


as a singer here too, ive always wanted to take it further always .... and will try one last time this year n

but your points are valid


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2011)

Priscilla said:


> Did she make it onto telly? Did you? Can I youtube her audition? I would love a nosy!


nope she never made it in front of the judges thats whats hilarious
as for me i hide away in the background no i didnt get on the telly i was too how can i say NORMAL i guess :lol:
at the time
not now of course hell no lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2011)

bearcub said:


> No I know what you mean, but what I meant was the fact that people want to be a celebrity alongside being a singer. They're not willing to work at it and it would prove a lot more if they *did * start at the bottom and work their way up.
> 
> As a singer myself I am happy to just do it as a hobby and would never have wanted to take it further than that.


ohhhhh now come on mrs cub if a big fat wad came your way,im sure you wouldnt turn it down


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

albert 1970 said:


> ohhhhh now come on mrs cub if a big fat wad came your way,im sure you wouldnt turn it down


there's no money in classical singing  unless you're really really really bl**dy good. I never was good enough though


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2011)

bearcub said:


> there's no money in classical singing  unless you're really really really bl**dy good. I never was good enough though


im sure you are
i wish i could sing classical amazing voices you all have such talent and the training is immense, dedictaion you must have had to be able to sing classical wow love it especially female form


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

axl said:


> im sure you are
> i wish i could sing classical amazing voices you all have such talent and the training is immense, dedictaion you must have had to be able to sing classical wow love it especially female form


I think if I'd of really really worked at it, I could have been better, but didn't want to give up the rest of my life to do it, spose it's a bit like being an athlete, you have to be training all the time and I'm just too lazy for that :lol:


----------



## Priscilla (Oct 6, 2011)

I cannot find ANYTHING on the net to confirm Adele auditoned for xfactor. Would she not have been too young in 2004???


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2011)

Priscilla said:


> I cannot find ANYTHING on the net to confirm Adele auditoned for xfactor. Would she not have been too young in 2004???


believe me she did.. ill find something for you to prove the fact might take me a while


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

axl said:


> believe me she did.. ill find something for you to prove the fact might take me a while


her song was featured on the show and was pushed back into the charts thats all, she was "found" through a myspace friend....


> She had recorded a three-song demo for a class project and gave it to a friend[3] who posted it on Myspace where it became very successful and led to a phone call from music label XL Recordings.[40] She doubted if the offer was real because the only record company she knew was Virgin Records, and she took a friend with her to the meeting.[40][43]


Adele (singer) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Priscilla (Oct 6, 2011)

Waterlily said:


> her song was featured on the show and was pushed back into the charts thats all, she was "found" through a myspace friend....
> 
> Adele (singer) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Thanks Waterlily, I didn't think she would have entered Xfactor, she was too young to apply back then. And simply has too much talent (singing and songwriting) to enter something like Xfactor!


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2011)

Priscilla said:


> Thanks Waterlily, I didn't think she would have entered Xfactor, she was too young to apply back then. And simply has too much talent (singing and songwriting) to enter something like Xfactor!


her producer said that she had.... before she was even found through myspace
i think she even has a blog on it... ive read the blog somwhere and i cnat think where ill go searching now im sorry i fell asleep till now lol
if im wrong and dreamt it i shall also let you know


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

I wonder how far these people would have got if society back then had judged them because it believed they were overweight?

Talent comes in people of all shapes and sizes.

Mama Cass Eliot - Dream a little dream of me - YouTube

Ella Fitzgerald : One note Samba (scat singing) 1969 - YouTube

ARETHA FRANKLIN - CALL ME - 1971 - YouTube


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Its upto her no one should make anyone do anything, end of the day its her voice people will like and that's on a CD some people are thin some medium some large.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Whos Adele?


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

DT said:


> Whos Adele?


Adele - Rolling In The Deep - YouTube


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> Adele - Rolling In The Deep - YouTube


whats she do then?
Advertise glasswear


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

Zaros said:


> I wonder how far these people would have got if society back then had judged them because it believed they were overweight?
> 
> Talent comes in people of all shapes and sizes.
> 
> ...


i still think they would have been successful as they were musically talented (aretha and ella certainly, mama cass is debatable)

Problem is, they dont actually look for talent on these awfull 'talent shows' that have somehow become so popular. They look instead for the xfactor... that little something that will help sell trash music to the masses who lap up anything the media says they should.. Just look at jedward. the xfactor has nothing to do with talent or music, its image image image.

So if they are telling this woman - your image isnt right - then she can either change her image or admit defeat, she sure as hell isnt going to win on singing alone.


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

DT said:


> whats she do then?
> Advertise glasswear


:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> ......good!
> that sami girl from xfactor has been told to lose weight, and she and louis refused because it makes her more real and likable,...she said shes a size 20 and living on curries and curly wurlys...ermmm......does anyone else think that she SHOULD lose weight? its like they are encourging the obesity trend!
> Sami's refusing to shed the pounds - *News | MSN TV UK


i think its terrible shes being told to lose weight, its noones buisness what size she is, dosent change her voice. she should only lose weight for herself. there is too much presure to be thin, sometimes it is refreshing to see a larger lady doing well. i've got myself down to a size 6 cause i thought i should be that size, and all i can say is it hasnt made me happier at all and it certainly hasnt made me any healthier for that matter.


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

only got up to page 4...no one seems to understand what i meant....its not about looks....its about HEALTH.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> only got up to page 4...no one seems to understand what i meant....its not about looks....its about HEALTH.


To be fair, its not always possible to assume being larger necessarily means unhealthy, without tests being done by a GP how would anyone actually know for definite?
My dad's thin as a rake but he still suffers from high cholesterol, you wouldn't know looking at him though


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

DT said:


> whats she do then?
> Advertise glasswear


_pmsl...:lol::lol::lol::lol:_


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

If she is happy within herself, who the hell is anyone else to tell her what to do with herself. I am far to sick of folk judging and be littling people! No one has the right to 'control' someones personal choices, most of us wouldnt be in a controling relationship so why would we allow others to control us an our choices!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> only got up to page 4...no one seems to understand what i meant....its not about looks....its about HEALTH.


_just because shes larger doesnt mean shes unhealthy ,she may be just as well as the other singers._


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2011)

Probably as healthy as the size 0 girls who throw up everything they eat to look like Cheryl Cole...


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

> Probably as healthy as the size 0 girls who throw up everything they eat to look like Cheryl Cole...


Indeed ... The very girls that do so because they have grown up with people judging, and nit picking with them over avarge weight.
People feel they have to be something to fit in or else people point the finger..


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2011)

[youtube_browser]NAc83CF8Ejk[/youtube_browser]

SHOCK HORROR!!!

Top female singer has hint of double chin...and i'm sure she couldn't give a flying **** tbh...


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> _just because shes larger doesnt mean shes unhealthy ,she may be just as well as the other singers._


she said she was on a diet of take away curries!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2011)

Being skinny does not mean being healthy one bit believe me!!


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> only got up to page 4...no one seems to understand what i meant....its not about looks....its about HEALTH.


Really? I suggest you look back through history - this contestant isn't the first person it's happened to, have a dig around and see where some of them are now - 6 feet under the ground - lost to their profession and the general public long before they should have gone - so much for health 


American singer / musician - died at 32
American actress - died 31 
Female vocalist died at 35
2 Fashion models - aged 22
Fashion model - aged 18
Fashion model and actress - aged 28
Margaux Hemmingway: actress, model, suffered with bulimia 
US Gymnast died at 22 
22 year old ballet dancer died at 22 
Iranian royal family member dead at 31

And now those that have battled with eating disorders - just a single web-page threw up over 70 people in the limelight who had ongoing battles with eating disorders including


Paula Abdul
LIlly Allan
Diana, Princess of Wales
Elton John
Oprah Winfrey
Kate Winslet
Joan Rivers
Dennis Quaid
Alanis Morissette
Sue Johnston
Janet Jackson

To name just a few - and why - because either they were bullied by their counterparts as youngsters - or because of being, or a desire to be in the public eye.

You think this is healthy? if someone wants to lose weight - they do it for THEMSELVES - NOT for the media - it's their lifestyle choices - and this sort of media publicity can and does lead to lifetime battles and sometimes premature death - none of which is healthy


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

there is a stage between anorexia and obese......


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

She shouldn't loose weight unless she wants to. I think she is very pretty, and she is the one I am supporting in the X Factor, not because of her looks, but because I feel she is the best female singer out of the lot of them!


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> she said she was on a diet of take away curries!!!!!!


she may get them from the 'healthy curry takeaway shop'


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2011)

bearcub said:


> she may get them from the 'healthy curry takeaway shop'


thats too funny x


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> there is a stage between anorexia and obese......


Yes there is, but what is it that pushes someone either way???

Attitudes like we've seen in the media certainly don't help, and how do we know it won't push young girls less confident and more vulnerable than the contestant over that point?

On another note, your sig is interesting lol. Can you explain the meaning?


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> there is a stage between anorexia and obese......


You just DON'T GET IT do you? it's about the ongoing public perception and the damage it does which drives many of these people to this stage - and often it quickly falls outside their control - it's not by accident that so many famous people, usually women, but sometimes men have end up battling with these disorders and sometimes tragically not beating it - and even when they do - it often leaves a lifelong legacy with them 

It's horribly horribly judgemental - and personally for ME - she is so far tonight just one of two contestants who genuinely deserves to be on that stage


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

bearcub said:


> she may get them from the 'healthy curry takeaway shop'


Try being coeliac - the curry house is pretty much the only place you can get a takeaway


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

bearcub said:


> she may get them from the 'healthy curry takeaway shop'


Yarp! And she may spend x amount of hours at the gym or whatever 

My Sis in Law has always been a curvy shape, yet she is one pf the fittest people I know! Despite her size she goes to the gym, and passed the fitness tests to appear on Gladiator, unfortunately she hurt herself and had to have an op that involved removing ligaments...

This is why I don't believe in BMI! As hers would be high, yet she is far healthier than a skinny person who does no exercise and eats crap.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

swarthy said:


> Try being coeliac - the curry house is pretty much the only place you can get a takeaway


I have crohn's disease, - nothing like IbS although some are now putting it into that bracket - my weight has been as low as 6 stones and as much as 13 stone - it has (not of late I add) hospitalized me for weeks at a time, When I was really bad I could maybe eat - but keeping it down was another matter - so nuteriants were either by drip or fluid replacements! 
I have been in remission for a long long time now! but believe you me I'd rather be fat then thin!


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2011)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> there is a stage between anorexia and obese......


Not really as when people are telling you to lose weight you end up getting paranoid and then end up anorexic as it is drummed into you that you MUST lose weight!!!

People need to be who THEY are, and not what others WANT them to be.

Craig has gone on a strict diet etc but i do not think you should be MADE to go on a diet if you are a healthy person. :mad2:


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

DT said:


> I have crohn's disease, - nothing like IbS although some are now putting it into that bracket - my weight has been as low as 6 stones and as much as 13 stone - it has (not of late I add) hospitalized me for weeks at a time, When I was really bad I could maybe eat - but keeping it down was another matter - so nuteriants were either by drip or fluid replacements!
> I have been in remission for a long long time now! but believe you me I'd rather be fat then thin!


 the coeliac is reasonably manageable now I've nailed it - but I suffer from a related condition which is just horrendous - and have lost 2.5 stone during both bouts to date 

I can remember going out to a show and people telling me how well I looked - less than 24 hours later I was in A&E on Morphine and a drip


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

wow, seriously why does any of this matter?
So she's overweight and lives off a diet she enjoys. She may or may not have health issues, but that doesnt matter. She's a grown woman who can make her own decisions, and if she chooses enjoyment over health/physique then good for her i say.


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

porps said:


> wow, seriously why does any of this matter?
> So she's overweight and lives off a diet she enjoys. She may or may not have health issues, but that doesnt matter. She's a grown woman who can make her own decisions, and if she chooses enjoyment over health/physique then good for her i say.


It doesn't matter to many of us - but it clearly matters sufficiently to some judging by the range of responses on here 

It does matter to me, but only in as much as to recognise that some people STILL judge on appearance and not the 'inner person'

People should always be judged on their actions and behaviours - not on the way they look - and so long as the media keeps publishing these stories and so long as people keep supporting it - some in the public eye will continue to take drastic measures that can and have destroyed lives or placed them in a position of behaviours which can have long term physical and psychological effects on their lives.

Only yesterday a friend showed me a link to a story about a model who has herself battled with eating disorders - because she looked like a normal curvy healthy woman on holiday with her boyfriend 

Until this STOPS - the cycle will continue from generation to generation - as history has shown us throughout most of the last century


----------



## skyblue (Sep 15, 2010)

ok,i'll play devils advocate here.....anyone remember Michelle McManus?...big girl with a wonderful voice who simply dropped off the radar.....the music industry is as visual as any industry,just look at todays top female pop stars.which is what cowell will be doing


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

Obesity | The NHS Information Centre


----------



## Priscilla (Oct 6, 2011)

skyblue said:


> ok,i'll play devils advocate here.....anyone remember Michelle McManus?...big girl with a wonderful voice who simply dropped off the radar.....the music industry is as visual as any industry,just look at todays top female pop stars.which is what cowell will be doing


I mentioned Rick Waller and Michelle McManus earlier in the thread!


----------



## Priscilla (Oct 6, 2011)

porps said:


> wow, seriously why does any of this matter?
> So she's overweight and lives off a diet she enjoys. She may or may not have health issues, but that doesnt matter. She's a grown woman who can make her own decisions, and if she chooses enjoyment over health/physique then good for her i say.


Another issue is obsesity costs the NHS billions, as well as costing the obese their lives. 

Being obese is not healthy, that is Foxy's point. Unhealthy generally isn't an attractive trait to most, it's a fact of life.


----------



## Priscilla (Oct 6, 2011)

Lilb said:


> I think someone's weight is a personal thing - personal to them. Being told to lose weight/put on weight must be the most degrading feeling.
> 
> Why people feel the need to judge and comment about an individual is beyond me.
> 
> ...


You are still missing the point, it is about being HEALTHY!!!!  Not about being pleasing to the eye!


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Im just of to eat my fried breakfast :thumbup:


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

Priscilla said:


> You are still missing the point, it is about being HEALTHY!!!!  Not about being pleasing to the eye!


And YOU are missing the point in that many many people in the public eye who have had their weight targeted have ended up DEAD or with a heap of physical and psychological problems which have remained with them for life - that is FACT and covers many many of the famous people that people worship and aspire to be like.

The world is cruel and the line between dieting and anorexia and eating disorders is slim at best (no pun intended).

Michelle McManus was a good singer -and I truly believe she won the competition because of the strength of public feeling about criticism of her weight - another FACT - but - hell - what about all the slim good looking and charismatic men who have been dropped form their record labels since winning the X-factor and similar competitions - where are they all now?

One overweight lady fails -v- several charismatic / attractive men who have also faded into obscurity.

So one overweigh lady failing doesn't seem quite so poignant now when you place it alongside all the other failures from this and similar shows.

Joe Mcelderry - DROPPED 
Leon Jackson - DROPPED
Shayne Ward - DROPPED
Steve Brookstein - DROPPED
Pretty boy Gareth Gates - pop idol runner up - DROPPED
Hearsay - group winner - FAILED

Um - notice a trend here - Michelle McManus is just ONE of a whole range of failures


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

im starting to get confused, are people angry about this thread? or are we just debating? also....lilb....10st is ideal weight for your height isnt it, and 8.5 isnt overweight either, so its going to be the same healthwise? i dont know lol
ive been 7.3 and i kept collapsing, ive been 13st and i couldnt breathe while walking....and now im 8.5-9 and im climbing snowdon for breast cancer, and i know il be fine


----------



## lovedeternally (Oct 7, 2011)

That's a tough question isn't it - yes, it would do her health good to lose weight but she has to choose to do that herself I feel. Good music should be about the singing, not the body image. I think there is too much image over content in music these days. Imagine if Bob Dylan had turned up to an x-factor audition, he would have been ridiculed and shown the door 

Best of luck with the charity walk by the way! Is there anywhere online where we can donate?


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

oooooo maybe, il have to ask my computer wizz boyfriend, im doing it as part of work, so warehouse are doing all the advertising ect, i didnt even think of online donation! i could do it on facebook too! rep coming your way!!!


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> im starting to get confused, are people angry about this thread? or are we just debating? also....lilb....10st is ideal weight for your height isnt it, and 8.5 isnt overweight either, so its going to be the same healthwise? i dont know lol
> 
> ive been 7.3 and i kept collapsing,* ive been 13st and i couldnt breathe while walking*....and now im 8.5-9 and im climbing snowdon for breast cancer, and i know il be fine


That's your fitness level, nothing to do with your weight. I weigh 15st and I'm 5ft7, my BMI would tell me I am obese lol, yet I go to kettlecise once a week, and use the gym twice a week, plus swimming, I don't have trouble breathing, I can jog for 25 min on a treadmill, and will happily push myself to the limits. Can keep up with any skinny person, so I will say again that weight has nothing to with health, you can be overweight and healthy, as long as you exercise and eat well.


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

Mulling this over for the shallow people in life - maybe someone should have told the likes of


Elvis Presley
Elton John
Oprah Winfrey
Aretha Franklin
Barry White
Pavarotti
John Candy
Pauline Quirke (who looks like death now she had lost weight ) 
Robbie Coltrane

that they were only famous because they were slim - but oh - I forgot - ALL of them had ongoing weight problems or weight battles throughout their lives.

Yes - Pauline Quirk lost weight because of health problems and John Candy died of a massive heart attack - but then - lots more have died or cost the health profession thousands because of failed treatment and death or ongoing problems from dietary disorders - triggered predominantly from stupid selfish articles such as that which prompted this thread in the first place 

I am NOT defending being overweight - but it IS a lifestyle choice, and sometimes, medications, medical conditions, and a number of metabolic disorders do mean that a proportion of people simply cannot lose weight - irrespective of whether they live off salads or curries.

Some slim people can eat for Britain and never gain a pound - it doesn't mean they are healthy.

Some slim people also have horrendous cholestral levels, are unfit, are lazy - have other health issues - yet because they are more aesthetically pleasing - that's OK - they also seldom cost the health service much money because they DIE before their conditions get diagnosed - as unless they have symptoms or a chance test, they are seldom suspected of having hidden problems until it is too late


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

yeah i never did ANY EXERCISE, it was very embarressing, but then i exercised too much and didnt eat enough, it took me 5 years to find the inbetween lol i know you can be bigger and healthy and if that sammi girl had said that, then fair enough, i just dont like they way she KNOWS her diet is unhealthy and isnt going to change


----------



## Priscilla (Oct 6, 2011)

MissShelley said:


> That's your fitness level, nothing to do with your weight. I weigh 15st and I'm 5ft7, my BMI would tell me I am obese lol, yet I go to kettlecise once a week, and use the gym twice a week, plus swimming, I don't have trouble breathing, I can jog for 25 min on a treadmill, and will happily push myself to the limits. Can keep up with any skinny person, so I will say again that weight has nothing to with health, you can be overweight and healthy, as long as you exercise and eat well.


Well you are the exception, and not the rule. :thumbup:


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

isnt oprah slim now?


----------



## Priscilla (Oct 6, 2011)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> isnt oprah slim now?


Yes, for health reasons would you believe :lol:


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> yeah i never did ANY EXERCISE, it was very embarressing, but then i exercised too much and didnt eat enough, it took me 5 years to find the inbetween lol i know you can be bigger and healthy and if that sammi girl had said that, then fair enough, i just dont like they way she KNOWS her diet is unhealthy and isnt going to change


But that is HER business NOT YOURS - and if she has a few million quid in the bank from becoming famous - she won't need to worry about draining the health service of their scarce resource if she needs treatment.

Yoyo dieting is the WORST possible case for any body and leads to long term health problems - Bulimia can lead to rotten teeth and various cancers - Anorexia costs millions for the health service and psychologists.

Sports related injuries cost the health service millions per year.

Slim people have many many hidden conditions which often come to light AFTER they are dead - because no-one ever has any reason to suspect there might be a problem.

There are many fit overweight people and many slim very unhealthy people.

My sister had breast cancer at 47 - another one who carries more weight and has an ongoing battle - but she is SUPER fit and just a year after massively invasive surgery run a half marathon for Breast Cancer - her tall slim good looking OH had to pull out from because of health problems !!!!

Running, the gym, playing football, rugby, hockey ALL contribute to costs to the NHS.

Being fit and not getting out of breath doesn't mean you have a low blood pressure or low cholestrol and lipid levels.


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

i think whatever our size, and fitness, we can put this thread to rest and enjoy this : Plants that go bad - hilarious video of nature - YouTube


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> i think whatever our size, and fitness, we can put this thread to rest and enjoy this : Plants that go bad - hilarious video of nature - YouTube


Why? because so few people agree with you  

You've been overweight and you've been too thin, and now you are right for YOU - well done - but it doesn't mean people are able, should want to or must follow suit


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

swarthy said:


> Why? because so few people agree with you


ermmmm....so most people are okay with obesity....hmmm, ok whatever you say  ive got my opinion and you have yours. just thought id try and be nice, people seem to be getting a little annoyed with the thread. have a nice day, you seem like a wonderful person


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Isnt it fair to say it isnt anybody elses business what size ppl are as long as each person is happy with watever size they are


----------



## Priscilla (Oct 6, 2011)

Fat Lady+stripper pole=uuuugggghhhh - YouTube

:lol:

and male chubby strippers pole dancing


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2011)

Priscilla said:


> Fat Lady+stripper pole=uuuugggghhhh - YouTube
> 
> :lol:
> 
> ...


hahahahaha.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Priscilla said:


> 290 - YouTube


There must be people out there that find it attractive though, if you look down the right at the other videos there are loads of them


----------



## Priscilla (Oct 6, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> There must be people out there that find it attractive though, if you look down the right at the other videos there are loads of them


I know, lol. People seem to love to perv on his belly. All power to him!


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Who else saw Sammi's performance last night and thought it was really good?

She did so well. They all did!


----------



## Priscilla (Oct 6, 2011)

classixuk said:


> Who else saw Sammi's performance last night and thought it was really good?
> 
> She did so well. They all did!


Except Johnny, Frankie Cocoza and the group that sang the Chris Brown song. My money says those three are among the ones leaving.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Priscilla said:


> Except Johnny, Frankie Cocoza and the group that sang the Chris Brown song. My money says those three are among the ones leaving.


I don't think either of those will go!
I think it will maybe be Jono - the soilder boy! think the song he or louis chose last night did nothing for him! 
AND!! I really did like him too! so am hoping that its the group that goes!


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

DT said:


> I don't think either of those will go!
> I think it will maybe be Jono - the soilder boy! think the song he or louis chose last night did nothing for him!
> AND!! I really did like him too! so am hoping that its the group that goes!


I dont watch but i do know 4 are going tonight 
Each judge is getting rid of one of there acts


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

i predict

Girls:: Either Amelia or Sophie
Groups :: 2 Shoes or Nu Vibe 
Boys :: James Michael 
Overs :: Jon Jo Kerr


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

DK
I loved Ameila she is a rock chic!


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

DT said:


> I don't think either of those will go!
> I think it will maybe be Jono - the soilder boy! think the song he or louis chose last night did nothing for him!
> AND!! I really did like him too! so am hoping that its the group that goes!


There's 4 going tonight - one from each category - IMHO - with the exception of about 3 acts across the board, I would suggest they get rid of all of them and start again 

They brought together some talented people (and ignored others) and not so talented people - and have completely wrecked some of them, and we are only in week 1 

I don't know what the judges were listening to last night - but it definitely wasn't the same we were hearing at home


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

DT said:


> DK
> I loved Ameila she is a rock chic!


I liked her too but didn't think the song suited her, Kelly seems to love Sophie I hope its Sophie who goes but I wouldn't be shocked if Amelia left


----------



## rob158 (Nov 7, 2009)

But big girls are Beautiful, :crying:

[youtube_browser]yDSK91mUNLU&feature=player_embedded[/youtube_browser][/QUOTE]


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I want Janet to do well I love her


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2011)

Being a big person does not mean that they are obese and unhealthy, nobody knows what health issues anyone has got, so for people on here to judge just because they are big by saying they are obese is uncalled for.


----------



## wyntersmum (Jul 31, 2011)

KathrynH said:


> Not really as when people are telling you to lose weight you end up getting paranoid and then end up anorexic as it is drummed into you that you MUST lose weight!!!
> 
> People need to be who THEY are, and not what others WANT them to be.
> 
> Craig has gone on a strict diet etc but i do not think you should be MADE to go on a diet if you are a healthy person. :mad2:


when i was 21 my (now ex) best friend was getting married i didnt want to be fat for her wedding as she asked me to be her maid of honour. i saw a progran about anorexia and bullimia and got the idea from there. my day to day routine was (i was unemployed as well that didnt help)

get up do 1 1/2 hour of the cheir fitness (step tummy and bum and legs)
have 18 laxatives(started with 1 or 2 but had to have more as my body got used to it)
id then have toast and cerial (threw that up)
go to the gym do approx 3 hours there
back home and soup and bread (threw that up) 
another 1 1/2 hour cheir fitness
have tea whatever my mum and dad wanted id cook then id drink alot of water as dry food wouldnt come up (thow up)
18 laxatives and 1 1/2 hour of cheir fitness

i went from a size 22 to a size 12 in 6 months
when my friens saw me she decided she didnt want me as her maid of honour but when i went to her wedding i got alot of compliments and was chatted up which gave me the motivation to keep going she decided not to be my best friend anymore.

i stopped and put the weight back on then my first husband was never interested in sex with me and one night just said well if you lost weight something might happen. (i was big when i married him so dont know why he blamed me)
ive been batteling with my weight all my life even been sniyed comment from some members of my family im 5ft1 and weigh 16 1/2 stone i was even put on slimming tabs by my last doc but because i dont eat a high fat stupid diet i lost 1 stone was stable for a month then put it back on. im at my wits end. i hate myself, feel im an embarressment to my family and some one in the strre shouted a few years ago people like you shouldnt be allowed to live.(and ive thought that ever since) i dont deserve to live and its all down to the media that tells you how you should be ect. i just hate myself and cant let people into my life.


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> ermmmm....so most people are okay with obesity....hmmm, ok whatever you say  ive got my opinion and you have yours. just thought id try and be nice, people seem to be getting a little annoyed with the thread. have a nice day, you seem like a wonderful person


More than a hint of sarcasm - thanks - I am a good person !

Please don't put words in my mouth - it's more to do with allowing people to live THEIR lives as THEY chose without influence from narrow small minded people - if they want to be fat, that's their business, if they want to cover their body in tattoos and piercings, that's their business, if they want to become anorexic - that's THEIR business.

Sadly though, life isn't like that - because so called do-gooders and people with no knowledge of the individuals concerned believe it is their right to dictate how they should live their lives.

The last time I looked, we almost lived in a free society (although I am sure successive governments would love it to be different with the rules imposed on its population by the increasing nanny state in which we live 

In addition to which - people even remotely in the public eye have to live and die by what the media publishes and some members of the general public support, with absolutely NO insight into the individual, their health, their lifestyle, their other commitments they may have.

God forbid anyone who believes this woman is wrong never had an overweight member of their family, or an anorexic family member or anything else they consider 'unacceptable' - they won't be able to show their head in public


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2011)

wyntersmum said:


> when i was 21 my (now ex) best friend was getting married i didnt want to be fat for her wedding as she asked me to be her maid of honour. i saw a progran about anorexia and bullimia and got the idea from there. my day to day routine was (i was unemployed as well that didnt help)
> 
> get up do 1 1/2 hour of the cheir fitness (step tummy and bum and legs)
> have 18 laxatives(started with 1 or 2 but had to have more as my body got used to it)
> ...


Exactly my point was that because you FELT that to be her maid of honour you HAD to lose weight!! Nobody should feel this way to do anything, if they are happy the way they are and in there own bodies that is all that matters.


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

wyntersmum said:


> when i was 21 my (now ex) best friend was getting married i didnt want to be fat for her wedding as she asked me to be her maid of honour. i saw a progran about anorexia and bullimia and got the idea from there. my day to day routine was (i was unemployed as well that didnt help)
> 
> get up do 1 1/2 hour of the cheir fitness (step tummy and bum and legs)
> have 18 laxatives(started with 1 or 2 but had to have more as my body got used to it)
> ...


Nice friend - NOT  sadly - that's often a by product of being slim !!! -

I can remember at school, it was often the slim pretty / good looking people who had the personality of planks, because they never had to try  they were also often spoilt, selfish and very materialistic - if that stereotypes, then it's no different to those stereotyping and pigeon holling people with a weight problem (although we have now gone from o/weight to obese somewhere along the line )

I really feel for you if people cannot see the effect these ongoing debates have on people 

Your first husband sounds like a pillock  what an awful way to treat someone 

Losing weight will NOT make you a better person - beauty truly comes from within and in many different forms.

Losing weight for someone else is NEVER the way to go - because perceptions are often heightened of how the world sees you when you have such a complex and this is what frequently leads to eating disorders.

I don't know you, but I am sure there is a warm kind person just bubbling under the surface afraid to come out in case it gets hurt - but the old saying

"smile and the world smiles with you, cry and you cry alone"

I am afraid is very true  try smiling even when you are miserable - smile at others when you meet them, don't be afraid to talk to people - those that turn away from you aren't worthy of your acquaintance or friendship.

One day you will realise that your smile is no longer forced, and that you are smiling because the world feels like a better place.

Sometimes, even subtle changes can be sufficient to surprise you as far as your weight goes - but you will realise that not everyone is like your 'ex' - there are lots of genuine people out there that will like you for what you are, regardless of any of the factors over which societies continues to rebuke those who don't fit into their idea of 'the norm'.

That may be all the incentive you need to see your weight change if it makes YOU happy - but being slim certainly doesn't give someone an automatic path to happiness whichever way you try and wrap it up.

Most importantly - the adverse effects of yoyo dieting are well documented and can quite likely, over time, prevent you from losing weight.

As a coeliac - I probably eat a healthier diet than many on this forum, but 40 + years of steroid treatments and a history of yo-yo dieting and eating disorders in my late teens and early 20's after losing nearly 6 stone in my early teens have left me with something of a battle on my hands.

I recently lost 2.5 stone after 'taking the wrong medication' as prescribed by my GP - everyone saying how fantastic I looked less than 24 hours before I was in hospital being dosed up with Morphine and on a drip  yep - I felt REALLY fantastic - NOT - in fact - healthwise, I can probably say it was one of lowest points of my life 

My life has been great (with a few bad patches) - I've always had a better (or worse) half (more than one on occasion ) whatever my weight -

The biggest obstacle I ever had with men was never my weight whatever it happened to be - it was having a toddler in tow over 20 years ago whilst living in an area where single parents and working mothers were both still the exception to the rule  and even then it was a minor hindrance rather than a huge obstacle, then I et my current partner over 18 years ago, and the rest, as they say, is history 

Chin up - smile, and the world will smile with you - the rest WILL follow  anyone who judges you solely by your weight really isn't worthy of being your friend.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Well said Swarthy, sadly I can't rep you for that great post at the moment (got to make like marg & spread it around)


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

OK!
So I thought only one was going home!

BUT seems there are four
I only have two at the moment
Two shoes
and


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

cant believe johnny stayed... damn fix that


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

smudge2009 said:


> cant believe johnny stayed... damn fix that


I think Jonny is ok, right he wont win, but the bloke is fulfilling his dream,


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I feel sorry for Amelia I felt Sophie was the weaker girl.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

DKDREAM said:


> I feel sorry for Amelia I felt Sophie was the weaker girl.


I agree DK and think that Kelly Rowlands cocked up big time sending Ameila home, I think she were perhaps the most versatile singer on there. But I get the feeling that Mummy and Daddy are pushing big time there, and that we ain't seen the last of her!

As for Louie Welsh - One has to wonder who the turd really is
The turd person I am sending through is!!! the guys a yoke!

I do like Jonny though - but as sure as god make ickle green apples the guy I'aint gonna win!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Oh i know Jonny wont win but he makes me laugh I wish him all the best and hope he gets on the live tour he will love it.

Kelly has always loved Sophie too much in my opinion, she has beat Jade and now Amelia, I'd like to see her go next week hopefully.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> Oh i know Jonny wont win but he makes me laugh I wish him all the best and hope he gets on the live tour he will love it.
> 
> Kelly has always loved Sophie too much in my opinion, she has beat Jade and now Amelia, I'd like to see her go next week hopefully.


i have tickets for the live tour  well.... i am taking my daughter :lol:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

paddyjulie said:


> i have tickets for the live tour  well.... i am taking my daughter :lol:


OMG i so want to go how much are they to buy do you know?


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> OMG i so want to go how much are they to buy do you know?


about 30 quid each ..we got a family ticket..so it worked out a little cheaper  were off to manchester ...just have a look on ticketmaster


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Priscilla said:


> Two over weight xfactor winners Rick Waller and Michelle McManus............. Case in point neither were a singing success, even though they won.
> Sex sells, there is no getting away from that fact.
> But then Susan Boyle has had a fantastic singing career, but "uglies" having success is a long shot.
> It's the world we live in.
> Slimmer is more attractive because it is HEALTHY, over weight implies ILLNESS AND UNHEALTHY. It's all about primal mating insticts, survival of the fittest.


That is not proven though is it?? look at three of the winners - Steve who won the first show - Leon and Joe Mceldery??? all Slim all good lucking - all now in oblivion even though they won??? there are many many bigger stars who have made it regardless of their looks and imo there needs to be more - what also I find v interesting is that its nine times out of 10 the WOMEN who are given a hard time about their weight on these shows no wonder we have so many young girls with body obssession. I agree that in some cases being obese is unhealthy and needs addressing - I myself had to deal with that and lose weight - to be told you are big is not nice but if you want to make the changes only you can do it and you have to do it for the RIGHT reasons ie health - NOT because some some shmuck on a reality show tells you to! that is very dangerous and breeds unhealthy eating habits and sends a message to young kids that to be happy and successful you have to be a certain way and body form which is bullshite!!!


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

suzy93074 said:


> That is not proven though is it?? look at three of the winners - Steve who won the first show - Leon and Joe Mceldery??? all Slim all good lucking - all now in oblivion even though they won??? there are many many bigger stars who have made it regardless of their looks and imo there needs to be more - what also I find v interesting is that its nine times out of 10 the WOMEN who are given a hard time about their weight on these shows no wonder we have so many young girls with body obssession. I agree that in some cases being obese is unhealthy and needs addressing - I myself had to deal with that and lose weight - to be told you are big is not nice but if you want to make the changes only you can do it and you have to do it for the RIGHT reasons ie health - NOT because some some shmuck on a reality show tells you to! that is very dangerous and breeds unhealthy eating habits and sends a message to young kids that to be happy and successful you have to be a certain way and body form which is bullshite!!!


Exactly my point - sadly I suspect your words will fall on deaf ears for some 

It was quite amusing actually that one of the guest singers on last night's results show was hardly twiggy - but of course, he was male 

This should be an entertaining prospect for all those 'fattie' and 'ugly' haters out there

BBC News - Talent show The Voice coming to BBC One

A brilliant concept - but how sad that in our current modern times where prejudice isn't supposed to exist in any shape or form, that it is even felt it needs to be done


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

swarthy said:


> Exactly my point - sadly I suspect your words will fall on deaf ears for some
> 
> It was quite amusing actually that one of the guest singers on last night's results show was hardly twiggy - but of course, he was male
> 
> ...


So very true!! and yes its very sad....

Since losing my 3½stone I have noticed people looking at me differently and treating me differently to when I was bigger ....but I have not changed on the inside im still the same Suze and those that loved me bigger and didnt judge me are the people I value in my life..... the rest are just vain feckers who think im this new person which im not! the shell has changed thats all


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

I was interested to note from my OH that this subject is being discussed across other sites including football ones and there is a very REAL sense of disgruntlement about it - with comments such as "the US X-Factor" being based solely on talent and being very different in the UK  

It was from there I found out about the above new series - initially I thought maybe it was a wind up - but clearly not 

I can fully respect anyone not fancying someone of a particular shape whether it be fat, thin, short, tall, curvy or skinny - the list goes on. Let's face it, if everyone fancied the same type of person, then the world would be a very strange place 

What I cannot understand or respect is some of the downright rude and nasty comments about others from people who don't find aesthetiically pleasing or attractive - that is based on ignorance and prejudice and really shows some people in a very different light 

Thankfully, such people do appear to be in the minority - but ultimately, it's absolutely no different to any other form of prejudice


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

swarthy said:


> I was interested to note from my OH that this subject is being discussed across other sites including football ones and there is a very REAL sense of disgruntlement about it - with comments such as "the US X-Factor" being based solely on talent and being very different in the UK
> 
> It was from there I found out about the above new series - initially I thought maybe it was a wind up - but clearly not
> 
> ...


Rep for you! exactly my thoughts - I mean if you look at American Idol some of the winners have been quite large - rueben Studard - Anastasia - even Kelly was not stick thin when she won - the American shows are more about the talent and not appearance. It really is time we started realising how detrimental all of this is on young girls and boys!


----------

